# how do YOU workout?



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok so ive been going to the gym since the beginning of July 2007 and ive been dropping a few pounds here and there every few weeks. I go with my boyfriend so we can workout together which is great.

anyway after about 45-55 mins im SHATTERED! im not sure if this is enough but when i first go in the gym i:
- go on the exercise bike for a full 20 minutes non stop and burn upto 170 calories
- go on the treadmill for 10-15 minutes power walking and running for about 2 minutes and stopping then 2 minutes again.. etc until i reach upto 100 calories
- go on the rowing machine for about 5 minutes and burn 20-30 calories
- usually go on the cross trainer for either 20 minutes or 5-10 depending how tired i am and burn about 160+ calories [20 mins] or 30-40 calories for 5-10 minutes
- ohh and when my boyfriend is on his own in the weight room i go in there and do the chest press weight thing [12 reps] then do another weight thing [these are really light by the way and i dont do them much just when my bf is on his own] 

anyway do you guys think thats enough? i mean i wanna aim for at least 1 hour every time i go [we go every 2 days so about 4 times per week] but like i said after around 45 mins im too shattered! [burning around just over 300 calories each time] i really wanna burn more and get more use of the gym


----------



## oulala (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds to me like you're doing enough. I don't do that much, because I try to keep myself steady... doing too much has made me burn out, get bored, or spike my metabolism to a ridiculous level all at once (which isn't fun when you eat and eat and eat and never feel satisfied). But do what's best for you. Your body will tell you if you're doing too much.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks oulala!


----------



## choseck (Aug 12, 2007)

Do more strength training!  it raises your metabolism more and when you gain muscle it just means that you're burning more calories just sitting there watching TV than if you didn't have that muscle.

I do a lot of cardio, but I balance it out with lots of weight training as well.

Er, hope that makes sense.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2007)

Also, remember to stretch


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2007)

ohh thanks! i also do my 'pump it up' workout dvd 1-2 times per week and theres lots of stretching in that!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, yes.  You are doing very well.  I go on my treadmill for 45 mins and I am  wiped out.


----------



## ratmist (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Ok so ive been going to the gym since the beginning of July 2007 and ive been dropping a few pounds here and there every few weeks. I go with my boyfriend so we can workout together which is great.

anyway after about 45-55 mins im SHATTERED! im not sure if this is enough but when i first go in the gym i:
- go on the exercise bike for a full 20 minutes non stop and burn upto 170 calories
- go on the treadmill for 10-15 minutes power walking and running for about 2 minutes and stopping then 2 minutes again.. etc until i reach upto 100 calories
- go on the rowing machine for about 5 minutes and burn 20-30 calories
- usually go on the cross trainer for either 20 minutes or 5-10 depending how tired i am and burn about 160+ calories [20 mins] or 30-40 calories for 5-10 minutes
- ohh and when my boyfriend is on his own in the weight room i go in there and do the chest press weight thing [12 reps] then do another weight thing [these are really light by the way and i dont do them much just when my bf is on his own] 

anyway do you guys think thats enough? i mean i wanna aim for at least 1 hour every time i go [we go every 2 days so about 4 times per week] but like i said after around 45 mins im too shattered! [burning around just over 300 calories each time] i really wanna burn more and get more use of the gym_

 
According to my trainer, it's actually better to do weight-training after you've done a quick but hard cardio warm-up (5 mins).  You do your weights before you do your cardio workout.  The warm-up gets your metabolism going, so the weight-training feels easier, even though your body is working harder.  Then, because your muscles are warmed up from the weights, you do the cardio, and it burns a lot more calories.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 15, 2007)

step aerobics 5 times a week, mat pilates twice a week


----------



## aeni (Aug 15, 2007)

You're doing fine.  I can't fly from one machine to another like that!  I like to stick to rowing, running, and cycling for however long I can keep going!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2007)

I hang off a 33* wall for about an hour and a half, ruining any manicure or pedicure I may have while cursing at whoever decided to use a crimp instead of a jug hold and begging the parents of the children under me to move their little brats.


----------



## Vienna (Aug 16, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about keeping track of the calories you burn. One candy bar is easily 250-300 calories. That blows whatever you've been counting during your 45 minute workout. Eat clean foods - veggies, lean protein, and complex carbs. 

Check out High Intensity Interval Training, and definitely up the iron pumping! Having more muscle increases the number of calories you burn through out the day.

I'm not currently working legs but I work do chest/tricep/deltoid, bicep/lat, and ab/core workouts each about a week apart, and I try to do 1-2 cardio sessions a week (20 minutes of HIIT). So I'm working out 4-5 times a week, but each muscle group gets to rest for a whole week. 

My physique is definitely NOT impressive, but here are the results I've gotten from what I'm doing. If I ate cleaner (I eat too much sweet and fatty things!) I'd have more definition. 
















I know I'm kinda chunky on the bottom half of me, but until I discipline myself to eat better I'm not going to be able to change it! 

Bonnie


----------



## choseck (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm like the above person.  I eat as clean as possible, but I also work my legs HARD.  They contain the biggest muscles, therefore working them is going to burn more calories and raise metabolism.  I try to work my legs twice a week, and then I do shoulders one day, chest and triceps another and then biceps and back another.  I do core stuff almost everyday.  Sunday is my day off with nothing.  I do cardio (30min - 60min) five days a week, and I do a lot of interval training.  Its hard work, but I definitely feel much better when I'm done!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 16, 2007)

HMMM, cleaning, chasing and picking up after my 3 kids plus the hubby 24-7. Thats enough workout for me.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 16, 2007)

I do a forty minute pilates workout every day, working abs, legs, arms and back, and stretching. It's not an intense workout by any means, but I'm already almost underweight so I don't want to burn too many calories. It's more about feeling good and being in shape for me. I want to try to work in more cardio though... Right now I sporadically run with my dad. I need to make it a regular habit.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 17, 2007)

I run...a lot.  My shortest runs are 3 miles.  I am training to run the NYC Marathon in November, so right now I am just sticking to running and not much else.  I do cross-train with the ellipitical trainer, but I haven't been doing too much weight training.

I would up the weights (building muscle burns fat) and not worry about the calorie counters on the machines at the gym.  They are not 100% accurate, and you need to focus on a good quality workout rather than how many calories you are burning.  hTH!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2007)

I admire anyone who can stick with running like that. I get so freaking bored. :/


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 17, 2007)

Bikram Yoga! It feels amazing.


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

I second the Bikram, it is so cleansing and relaxing.  Bring a lot of water though.


----------



## ratmist (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vienna* 

 
_I'm not currently working legs but I work do chest/tricep/deltoid, bicep/lat, and ab/core workouts each about a week apart, and I try to do 1-2 cardio sessions a week (20 minutes of HIIT). So I'm working out 4-5 times a week, but each muscle group gets to rest for a whole week. 

My physique is definitely NOT impressive, but here are the results I've gotten from what I'm doing. If I ate cleaner (I eat too much sweet and fatty things!) I'd have more definition. 





_

 
So jealous.  I want your arms!  My arms are just so so pathetic.  I'm working on it though!  Soon I will have ripply muscles like you  instead of single smooth slope!  Mwahhaha!  *cough*


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2007)

That's actually some really good muscle tone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to figure out some yoga that won't bore me senseless. *sigh*


----------



## Vienna (Aug 17, 2007)

Aw thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The tricep is one of my favorite muscles.

ETA: My muscles don't look like that at rest. In certain relaxed positions you can see a little definition but it doesn't look like that. If you flex your tricep you might be able to see a bump! Put your arm at your side and make a fist. Twist your thumb towards your body and tighten up your muscle on top - try to pull your arm as straight as you can. 

Bonnie


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Aug 24, 2007)

Before my nerve/muscle damage got bad I use to work out 5 times a week. For me the weight training is what worked the best and I did a little cardio before and after. I would spend around 40 minutes with the weight training and I firmed up all over. I dont enjoy cardio, lol but always loved the weights
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone has any work out suggestions that a person with bad hands, shoulders, knees and ankles can do I could use the help.


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 25, 2007)

weight training 3 times a week. legs 1 day, arms and chest another day, and back and shoulders the last. i do a half-hour of cardio about 5 days a week. usually the elliptical or power walking.

lately i've been trying to mix it up with some short distance jogging and also the stationary bike.

looking to get into some yoga, and i wish i should fit more kayaking in, but since i dont have my own, it's a little tough.

sounds like you need to prep a little before you start your workout, have a healthy snack, and keep that water coming. make sure you're getting plenty of sleep.

my trainer recommends just what ratmist said...quick five minutes of cardio, then weight training, and then cardio.

good luck!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vienna* 

 
_Aw thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The tricep is one of my favorite muscles.

ETA: My muscles don't look like that at rest. In certain relaxed positions you can see a little definition but it doesn't look like that. If you flex your tricep you might be able to see a bump! Put your arm at your side and make a fist. Twist your thumb towards your body and tighten up your muscle on top - try to pull your arm as straight as you can. 

Bonnie_

 
How you work on your triceps? And how long does the result shows?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 26, 2007)

lower body fat is the biggest thing that is going to show a developed tricep.


----------



## thestarsfall (Aug 28, 2007)

When I actually get into a routine of going to a gym I qualify the walk to the gym (~5 mins) as my warm up and then I do like 15-20 mins on the bike (I HATE cardio...its so boring) and then I do about 30 mins of various weights including leg press, butterfly press, crunches, chest pulls and rows, etc...

I love weights....

I need to go to the gym more often though...and this year I am gonna bike IRL more often too....I wanna see how long it will take for me to bike from my school to the walmart and then go there every once in a while...and perhaps bike to my boyfriends sometime too...


----------

